# peace love understanding



## jjsunderground (Oct 23, 2007)

bagseed..one growing three germinating.​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 24, 2007)

*Everything is looking great JJ. Here's some GREEN MOJO for them little ladies.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 24, 2007)

I would secure the light to them hangers or it may drop and kill your plants.
Also if those are flos you can get that lamp within inches. 
I'd ditch the mirror and buy a 5 buck quart of flat white paint and repaint the walls as well.
Lookin good otherwise. :aok:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad to see that you have a journal going i will be looking forward to watching your grow:hubba: 
I would do like mutt said wouldnt want that fixture killing those pretty babies i would also put the light closer too dont want them babies stretching well all is looking good see ya around peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

Looking good JJ!! Good luck with the girls.


----------



## jjsunderground (Oct 27, 2007)

it seems that my young plant is unhappy. its about its fourth week and its leaves are droopy. this started when soil was left a little dry. so i mildly flushed with plain water and it still is droopy, when before the leaves were very erect. *excuse me* 

  all i have is knowledge though and what im guessing is that it is a mild nutrient deficiency. either nitrogen or potassium>>>>

 sorry i dont have any pics....my camera batteries are dead.

add your input....thanks.  :watchplant:
​


----------



## jjsunderground (Oct 27, 2007)

i plan on doing an organic grow. so to help this droopy problem im going to get nitro guano! I'll use a mild tea. heres where i get it.
http://homeharvest.com/guano.htm

 i was thinking of a 1/500th solution. then stronger as this particular plant and its two younger brothers or sisters grow. i may get some voodoo juice for better nutrient uptake and root development. ill grow the females and try to make mothers out of them but discarding the males.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey jj I am so confused.  How many diff grows do you have going on?


----------



## jjsunderground (Oct 27, 2007)

those last grows were plants that i brought in when i was totally suprised and found them in my backyard growing by a tree. i brought them in and grew them for a while and started the seed that is growing now. the outdoor hemp crap died and now i have that plant i started and two others that have sprouted. hope this helps the confusion.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2007)

goodluck PS


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 6, 2007)

light is superclose to plants. one in major need of nitrogen..i fed it a bloom fert. on accident. flushed it but now it needs food i think. ​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 6, 2007)

Bloom ferts are good for root production. I start some of my seedlings with a light dose of earth juice bloom.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 7, 2007)

my oldest plant which is about a month old is going to die! unless something suiting is done now! 15-20-15 full strength od. need flush and mild nitro tea. ill see if i can save it...​


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 7, 2007)

They don't look that bad man.  Lay off the nutes and ease up on the watering.  Plants love to be left alone. :aok:

Make sure it isn't too hot for the plants that close to the light.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 8, 2007)

after a flush my plant is doing well..check out this link.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=172180&posted=1#post172180


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

*I agree JJ she is looking much better. How often are you watering her? *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad they recovered.
Hey JJ, I notice in the other thread...you were saying how you like em in smaller pots makes it easier not to overwater or something.
Trust me man, you want them in 3 gallon pots. They will thank you for it


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 9, 2007)

i water them after they dry to a certain dryness. but i let them go a little to far check out this thread to see what they look like now. hopefully they recover fully. the two baby plants are doing great.

i dont like big pots for some reason, ill never go over a cubic foot pot for all indoor plants. outdoor plants get up to ten gallons.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19345​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 13, 2007)

my plant caught something. the leaf tips of the older three tier leaves dryed out crispy and were like a moldy green color. i trimmed it up flushed again and am waiting to see if anything else happens that i need to diagnose and solve. let me go get a photo real quick.

:shocked::ignore::shocked:


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 14, 2007)

everything seems good once again. started two more seeds. heres some pics.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 14, 2007)

Are those clay pots?  I don't like to grow in clay pots, especially small ones, because they are porous and tend to dry out your root mass quickly if you don't monitor it often.

Your plants are not growing to their potential.  In fact, it looks like the're getting pickled.  Right off the bat it looks like heat and too strong of nutes are keeping your babies from growing as they should.  I would lay off the MG nutes and get the Fox Farm trio.  It will do you wonders for your grow.

There are a lot of good growers here who have proven themselves time and time again.  I would suggest trying paying close attention to their methods and following them and their suggestions.  I am 100% certain your success in growing will be evident just by paying attention and following closely to the seasoned veterans around this site.  You know who they are.

Just to let you know, I am not a pro by any means.  I'm just learning by following and doing what works for them.  It ain't so hard dude.........

Later man.  PB


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

hey JJ, good to see you got that problem sorted out, things looking good now bro. good job

keep it up 85C


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 16, 2007)

plant is looking better after transplant to 4 inch pot. ill probably be getting some high nitrogen guano from www.insidesun.com to feed this plant and if it turns out to be a female to also feed the clones a preperation to flower. or should i feed the clones at all..probably not. just to feed the plant after she turns mother in a month or so. the two little ones are going strong too. ill keep you posted. thanks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking good JJ.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 16, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking good JJ.



 HEY MAN its almost your 3000 th post! right on!:tokie:​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 16, 2007)

just got a new batch of goodies from our local plant store down here on earth. products include 2 inch pots 4 inch pots and 6 inch pots. and the greatest thing which my plant has been in dier need of. blood meal 12-0-0. NITROGEN! cant wait to see how this stuff works on my plant whom i will name once sex is declared. thanks people. 

 :woohoo::lama::joint::guitar::headbang2::yay::aok::rofl::joint4:


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 16, 2007)

seems that i have overlooked an important detail..this is a slow release fertilizer. ill have to treat lightly for mother soil and invest in some other form of nitro for my plant. probably from www.planetnatural.com. i think ill go with this. 16% nitro not sure if its organo or not??


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 17, 2007)

heres my current set up and plant progress.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 17, 2007)

if my plant turns out female..which i think it is... im gonna weight until i can take 8 clones then ill put them in this...ill have to get a seperate light for it though. then ill build a mother box.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 22, 2007)

forget the daisy cloner...im going with a small aquarium my grandpa gave me for thanksgiving. its from the seventies and has a steel frame arround the glass. its got a nice hood where i can put a cfl....what wattage do you think i should go with that will fit in the aquarium hood?

my plant still hasnt showed sex and its almost time to clone. should i wait for preflower or should i go ahead and clone when the time comes. i hoping they will come together in time kinda like a mutual orgasm....sorry. 

heres some updated pics of my baby. hopefully i can keep her arround for a long time.


​


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2007)

."NICE" job JJ!..now yerr cookin'..


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 23, 2007)

some more pics....peace​


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 24, 2007)

i went ahead and cloned. i left 8 branches on the mother plant ( im hoping mother plant ). i cloned the main stem and will clone a total of 8 branches. right now i only have four of the branches cloning plus the main stem. the other four still have a little growing to do. i plan on rooting them well, and put on a little vertical veg growth. id like to flower them at 6 inches. the clones are a bit small but held up well overnight and look like they are going to do just fine. i have the humidifier going constantly on the lowest setting to maintain higher RH. ill update when the other four are ready to clone. peace.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 26, 2007)

just found out about 1 minute ago..that my plant is a female. ive taken alomost all clones except two. i found this out by spotting the tiniest ovule and stigma. the main cola clone i took..has developed since i cloned..and i now know its a girl!


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 29, 2007)

i just popped ten more seeds and added them to my grow closet. i lost one of the ten though so i only have nine. my germination tech. works well,all ten seeds sprouted. this gives me a total of nineteen plants. i plan on flowering in february, by then the seedlings will be two months old. ill update when they break ground.​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2007)

Everything is looking good JJ...keep it up.


----------



## akirahz (Nov 29, 2007)

what kinda lights are you using for veg and flower? just curious what type of grow area your working with. That tall one of yours is just lovely!


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

those are some really nice plants you got going on there


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> what kinda lights are you using for veg and flower? just curious what type of grow area your working with. That tall one of yours is just lovely!



 thank you..ive cut it since. its about half as tall. im using a light from www.lightsofamerica.com. model number 9265/66. it has about 4,500 phototopic lumens.


----------



## jjsunderground (Nov 30, 2007)

my light is faulty..it stopped working whiole it lays flat. i had to improvise a solution. i put it on its side and put a mirror over the top to salvage as much light as i can. 

oh and the pot pic...this is the medicino pot of gold i call it. i sorted through my qp worth of seeds and took out all the select seeds, then i evenly distributed the rest prbably about 40 or so into this pot..now called the pot of gold!

 :lama:
​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 1, 2007)

only five seeds made it through germination introduction to the soil. by the way i plants some of them upside down and i wouldnt recommend this. they came out all funky and twisted.

  check out my lucky frog. light and love and life make him happy. peace!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 2, 2007)

six seeds made it! and now..because i believe we are trapped in the matrix i am going to break a couple of rules. i put five seeds in one 10" pot. transplanted my two oldest plants one into a mountain dew bottle one into a milk quart container. im doing this because space is limited. all these plants will be flowered sometime around the 10th of february. ​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 4, 2007)

i must flower now! my veggie plant is 3 1/2 old and too tall for the cage. ill be getting a 600watt hps from htgs friday. my veg light is on the way. i plan on transplanting the two plants in the luquid containers into trashcans. so they are deep and wide unough to transplant them into. here are some pics!

the pot of gold has begun to sprung! enjoy your day.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 5, 2007)

this things goin nuts! i plan on letting this thing get rootbound then transplanting it. it going to be a  BUSH! flower when ready. clones still trying to root in soil mix. day 11. i got all day!​


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks fun man.  Be sure that you don't let those seedlings stretch too much! :aok:


----------



## gangalama (Dec 5, 2007)

You have interesting tactics. Personally I would sugggest keepin that nice big girl you`ve got in Veg as a Mom. Just take clones from her, I see your using a cloning machine!! Very good!! Its like comparing a microwave to a toaster oven. They are simply faster. I use a PT cloner and have 6 inch roots in 5 days. Transplants into dirt beautifully. Anyway if You bud the clones and like them then you can keep doing that. No need for all the seeds. Also when planting multiple seeds in one container be sure to transplant before roots they interlock. It looks like you`ve got a handle on feeding, consistancy is key. And be sure to use HPS for best results. I keep seeing alot of flouresents and other lights being used, i guess its all circumstancial.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 6, 2007)

im not sure how long were gonna be here. we might be moving...so i decided to just throw a bunch of seeds out then flower them. thanks for the tip. peace!​


----------



## akirahz (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice kids ya got rooting there, tell me is that frog real? It looks kinda slimy in the pics so ha ha i was just curious


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 7, 2007)

got my light today! one plant is ready to flower..shoen in the pic. the clones are still rooting and the pot o gold is alive! peace!


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good man! :aok:  One tip for you though... You want to get the shorter plants as close to the light as possible without scorching them.  Maybe you can set the containers on top of different size boxes and books.  Your plants will love it.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 7, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Looks good man! :aok:  One tip for you though... You want to get the shorter plants as close to the light as possible without scorching them.  Maybe you can set the containers on top of different size boxes and books.  Your plants will love it.



 thanks man, normally i do keep the lights close. but i transplanted my oldest to a big pot now it wont fit..i may put it back in a 6 inch for while untill i g3et ready to flower. flowering light should be here in a couple of weeks. peace!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 7, 2007)

this is the next plant to go into the flower room. probably about a month to go. peace!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 7, 2007)

heres a bud site pic of my oldest plant. they look great, i am very pleased with how well the way i trimmed came out. check it out.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

couple more shots of the pot of gold and a good close up of the plant ready to flower. the light works great...shes nice n perky. peace!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

rearanged the grow area to get plants closer to light. 
germinated three seeds of a different strain to give them a try. all sprouted and i will plant soon. still need a hps, some soil, and nutes.... my plants have recieved no nutrients their entire lifes. more pics!
​


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 8, 2007)

i got a question why dont u let ur plants grow biger u said ur getting a 400 watt hps for flowerin so im guessin this is not a micro grow but i noticed ur plants are micro size ? i think u get more bud from biger plants and i like your new veg light it nice lookin ,,now rember im only on my first grow but im letting my plant grow pretty big so i can get more bud ,im just curious as to ur logic on the size plants u use because i got a lot of room i colud use for plants the size u are growin so im wonderin if it would be worth it to me ,how much do u get off a plant that size usualy ,?and my next question is what u gonna do when the male's roots get all tangled into the females roots in the pot of gold?,,ur grow is very interesting ill be keeping a eye on this one hope all remains well for u ,,hey i have to edit this i just looked on page 2 and u do got some big plants i guess just from the camara it makes them look smaller sorry bout that bro





HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

everything is in order now..got all the plants close to light. the oldest one is in the back in a 10 inch pot. the tribal woodcarving is holding a three plant clone. thanks for over posts. peace!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

germinating three different seeds. this is a commercial grade bud. ill try to spice it up a bit. ill call it commercial. ive got five seeds left..ill have to do a pollination to get some more seeds. thats later on. peace out.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 10, 2007)

heres an update of my grow. i cut the big plant as i cant flower till feb. the pot of gold is going strong and i ditched everything else. peace!

check out germ tech and cultivation for some more of my posts. 
​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 16, 2007)

power is back on now...and my plants are safe in their veg mode. they said it could of been out for two weeks i was worrying about my plants going dormant from the cold and low light. but all is good now here are some pics. peace!​


----------



## akirahz (Dec 21, 2007)

wow looking nice man! that pot - o - gold im real anxious to see that thing flower.. if you can flower all them together like that successfully i may try it myself, maybe put 5-10 in a 3-5gal bucket then id flower that from seed in a micro grow environment, id just try to find the males and keep cutting off their balls that way they wont screw up the females and ya wouldnt have to kill them so maybe it wouldnt damage the other plants around it? I dont know.. im kind of asking if this would work.. is it possible to just mutilate the males sexual organs so they can do no harm? but still keep it alive so its roots stay healthy?


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> wow looking nice man! that pot - o - gold im real anxious to see that thing flower.. if you can flower all them together like that successfully i may try it myself, maybe put 5-10 in a 3-5gal bucket then id flower that from seed in a micro grow environment, id just try to find the males and keep cutting off their balls that way they wont screw up the females and ya wouldnt have to kill them so maybe it wouldnt damage the other plants around it? I dont know.. im kind of asking if this would work.. is it possible to just mutilate the males sexual organs so they can do no harm? but still keep it alive so its roots stay healthy?




well i have a nitrogen problem on my hands and i dont know if i can correct it. its turned yellow. ateast one sixth of the bush. i think i would cut the males out as low as possible and let them die. i dont know if the bush will live...so im transplanting tonight! peace!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 21, 2007)

transplanted the 40 plant to a bigger pot. fed heavily with 10-2-2- hoping for it to revive. trimmed up the other plant so that it spreads apart more. still a month and a half to go till flower. hope the pot of gold makes it. peace!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 22, 2007)

another pic


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey JJ looking good bro:aok:
Figure crossed on the pot of GOLD:hubba:
GOOD LUCK:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 22, 2007)

i made this cologe in paint shop. its a small collective of my grow that is till going strong. except i am worried about the 40 pot. it keeps yellowing even after i flushed it with 10-2-2. heres the pics.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 22, 2007)

40 plants in a pot...would not even know where to start with fertn the thing. You probably have a nutrient deficiency because all those plants are fighting each other for food.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 22, 2007)

they say that it takes 4 or 5 days before any actual results can be seen. ill probably just feed it the 10-2-2 every time i water. im goint to have to keep my eye on this. hopefully the large transplant helps it.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 24, 2007)

looks like the bush is coming back. she turned yellow on me so ive been feeding her double strength 5-1-1. looks like its workin its magic. still a month before flower. gonna have to lower the pot on the big girl. here we go children,indigo children. cant wait to flower!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 27, 2007)

anotha pictcha​


----------



## benamucc (Dec 27, 2007)

Fun grow...can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 29, 2007)

the distance of the light is causing the plants to stretch, i think growth will slower though. trying to keep veg growth lower since its still a month away to flower.​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 29, 2007)

:holysheep:​


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 30, 2007)

the leaves are really small abo0ut the size of a half dollar on the 40 plant. but they are still 7's. compact little leaves.


----------



## theminx (Dec 31, 2007)

looking fantastic jjs :tokie: lets hope there is many ladies


----------



## FATBOY (Apr 11, 2008)

hey man I think you need to slow up on the ferts . do you have a ph meter? looks like your soil is locked up.


----------

